
Google’s new app PhotoScan turns prints into digital photos - flinner
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/15/googles-new-app-photoscan-turns-prints-into-digital-photos/
======
visarga
The links don't work for me.

> We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server.

~~~
flinner
They are having trouble right now. See here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEyDt0DNjWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEyDt0DNjWU)

